# 2021 C.O.B.O.A ride schedule



## Fonseca927 (Feb 22, 2021)

Here’s the list for the 2021 COBOA northern Cali rides. Hope the people putting these rides together don’t mind me postin it on here. Just figured it would help those who don’t have Instagram or Facebook. Thanks


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 13, 2021)

Hummmm.....not that far away and I could use the exercise.  Lodi-here I come!


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 13, 2021)

Fun ride!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 13, 2021)

YEAH BABY THAT LOOK,S LIKE A COOL ONE TO GO TO


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 13, 2021)

Great ride-flat/no hills-quiet streets-scenic lake trails-will do again! Big 'attaboy' going out to 'Tony-da-hat' for putting it on! First real ride I've been on in about a year-felt great-great seeing old/new friends.


----------



## Fonseca927 (Mar 13, 2021)

Was my first time one a ride and had an awesome time! Will post some pictures later.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 13, 2021)

Had a blast with everyone.


----------



## Fonseca927 (Mar 14, 2021)

Few more from Lodi


----------



## ian (Mar 14, 2021)

Fonseca927 said:


> Few more from Lodi
> 
> View attachment 1372392
> 
> ...



Golly, looking at all these nice rides makes me believe there IS a future to look forward to! Now I just gotta move closer to Lodi.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 14, 2021)

Fonseca927 said:


> Few more from Lodi



Wow, great pics . Some really killer bikes


----------



## sccruiser (Mar 14, 2021)

Wow! Super bummed I miss this one. Looking forward to half moon bay!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## John G04 (Mar 15, 2021)

Very cool, looks like it was a nice day for riding. Anyone have more pictures of the green autocycle?


----------

